
Apple translates portion of Google Natural Questions data set into 26 languages - nealmueller
https://machinelearning.apple.com/research/mkqa
======
nealmueller
I'm told this is the first NLP dataset released by Apple. It translates a
portion of the Google Natural Questions data set into 26 languages,
[https://ai.google.com/research/NaturalQuestions](https://ai.google.com/research/NaturalQuestions).

